# Will my hedgehog try to ball up when being bathed?



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, i've only had my hedgie for a few days so have not yet gave her a full or foot bath. She's sweet enough, but when i take her out and onto my lap she'll usually hiss for a little while before falling asleep. I'm scared that if I go to give her a foot bath she will ball up in the water and end up drowning herself, as I might not be able to pick her up quickly enough. The same for if I give her a full one, even if she doesn't curl up I'm scared it might stress her out a lot not being able to. Has your hedgehog ever attempted this? Is there anything I can do so she won't? Thanks


----------



## Emmaxo (Nov 29, 2013)

she should open right up while being in the water,they wont curl up in the water 
the most she might do is put her head down, but they usually realize they cant since the water lol


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

It shouldn't be a problem. I think making sure the hedgie doesn't inhale water can be trickier to deal with when you don't know what to expect. I always put my hedgie in back feet first anyway, because sometimes they scramble to get all feet on the ground and have their noses down and inhale water that way. I also suggest even with full baths only filling it an inch until your hedgie is in the water, that way the chances of them dunking their noses are far less.


----------



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

So I tried to give her a foot bath and she got pretty terrified... Okay sure so she uncurled, but she was trying her hardest to climb out the sink and just had that look on her little face like her world was ending... I felt pretty **** bad. Do I persevere? Maybe she would be less scared if i put her in the bath instead, maybe with a few things she can climb up onto if she gets stressed, or would that make it worse than in a sink?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would give the bath a try. I know I've seen others have luck with calming a hedgie down for bath time in a bathtub versus a sink or small container. They might still be scared & run around a bit, but with more room, they might get quite to the terrified/panicky stage. Make sure you have something in the bottom of the sink or tub that she can stand on and get traction, too. Slipping & sliding around makes them panic more as well.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

My brood really does panic less in the full size bathtub than they did in the sink. And they totally prefer very warm water. Not quite hot, but close. I learned this by trial and error and wouldn't suggest anyone else put their hedgehogs in near hot water.

And no. Nothing for her to climb. Just let her walk around in the water in a tub and the foot stuff will eventually just come off. I do suggest talking to her, but not keeping your hand in the tub with her. All of mine bolt to climb my hand once it's in the tub and adds to their anxiety.


----------



## luna (Apr 13, 2014)

I tried in a full bathtub yesterday and what a different! make sure you have a rubber bath mat in the tub so shes not slipping all over. Mine still hated it but she wandered all over and even pushed a little rubber ducky around for a bit till i tried to take a pic and that was the end of that cuteness. but she panicked a lot less


----------

